# Derm-17000 17003 17004



## laauserc1 (Aug 12, 2013)

I am confused on how to use the above three procedure codes. My provider does destructions quite often and here is one I cant seem to get right 
The patient presents with AK and the provider removed upwards of 15 . Do I use solely the 17004 or do I first use the 17000 17003 and then the 17004? Please help.


----------



## pwright3603 (Aug 12, 2013)

laauserc1 said:


> I am confused on how to use the above three procedure codes. My provider does destructions quite often and here is one I cant seem to get right
> The patient presents with AK and the provider removed upwards of 15 . Do I use solely the 17004 or do I first use the 17000 17003 and then the 17004? Please help.


Cpt code 17004 stands alone when billing for 15 or more.


----------



## laauserc1 (Aug 12, 2013)

pwright3603 said:


> Cpt code 17004 stands alone when billing for 15 or more.



Thank you!!!


----------

